# If you had the choice to leave indoor decorations up all year...



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

...would you feel right at home and that they were just as special, or would you prefer to have the certain couple or few months to look forward to?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*My Decorations have been up 22 yrs.*

See some of them at : hauntedravensgrin.com
The big skull is welded steel.
The pteradactyl skeleton is sheet metal, Bondo, steel rods, copper tubing.
The skeleton on the motorcycle (hanging on the big dent in the car door) I made from styrofoam over a sheet metal armature, then covered with a thin layer of Bondo.
I really try to build everything very weather and vandal-proof. Steel, welded steel, mostly.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

I really enjoy the excitement right around August/September/October when I dig all my Halloween stuff out from under the stairs and look through it to see what I bought on clearance last year or trying to find just the right place for something. I get down right giddy over it! I have started to feel that excitement again just in the last week or 2. I like my "normal" home decor too, so for me my Halloween decorations come out only at Halloween except for maybe 1 or 2 small pieces that are on my desk.

Leaving it up all year would be fun too, but I'm afraid I wouldn't feel that child-like excitement about Halloween anymore!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Agreed, it wouldn't feel as special if it were ALL around all year, same w/Christmas.

Not that I don't have horror/Halloweeny stuff around all year, it's just a skull here, a vampire there, a little Living Dead Doll on a lamp, Halloween Pez on the table, things like that.

As much as I love all the decorations for both holidays, I'm also glad to have my house back to normal & less crowded w/holiday stuff.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like having something to look forward to, as well. Though I do leave many items up year-round, if Halloween were everyday, I think some of the appeal would wear off.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

I do have alot out all year long and there just as special as the day I got them!!.. I wish I could leave out my village all the time.. I really injoy turning it on and just watching the whole thing.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd totally leave it up all year round. I actually do leave certain things out all the time.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Nope. I look forward to getting it out and displaying it, but every thing has it's time. After Halloween, I'm glad to put it away for another year.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I leave some things out all year because I just feel like I can't get enough of them. But I do think Halloween wouldn't feel as special if my decorations never came down. So I'd have to have at least a few things that only came out for the holiday season!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I have a large cabinet that I display vintage Halloween items in all year. In my kitchen, one of my upper cabinets has glass doors and in there I have my old store stock related to Halloween such as vintage Halloween candy boxes and tins, Halloween shaped cookie cutters and other things packaged with Halloween graphics. Here soon I'm going to turn that into a dime store display with some of the Halloween toys and stuff that I got when I used to go to the dime store at Halloween. You know Mr. Bones candy coffins. A treat bag, soft plastic candy containers with colored head and clear body, puffy stickers, rubber rats, stuff like that. 

Some things I never get tired of seeing. I think my house on a normal day would look decorated for Halloween to an average person. My haunt is up year round so when I'm working down there, I see everything and what's not there is in my prop shop. So I guess I really see it all year. 

There are some things that I only put out for a couple of months though. My spookytown is too large to leave out and I would get tired of dusting it. I used to have an antique store and I collect Victorian (Gothic) furniture, so my house always has a Halloween-y feel to it kinda like an old haunted mansion, even without a single "Halloween" decoration. There are some things that are more special only at Halloween but for the most part I have to have it all the time.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I would say yes, but I know that after a time I would get a little tired of it. I do think it makes the stuff more special when it comes to the proper time. Which for me is the 2nd week of September and I leave it until about November 3rd. My fall/Harvest items stay up until Thanksgiving though.

I will say though, my Halloween beanies, some spooky town, and couple other decorations are out in the basement area. So I do see those year round.


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

We have a bunch of large and small props that when its not Oct. they're basement decor. Others do get stored away in the garage and attic until next year and its always fun to take them down and set them up.


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> I like having something to look forward to, as well. Though I do leave many items up year-round, if Halloween were everyday, I think some of the appeal would wear off.


+1

I enjoy the anticipation and lead-up to the big event. I actually grow tired of the x-mas stuff being up for so long (right after turkey day) and worry the same would happen with the halloween stuff.

But I do like having it out a week or so early, and not just the night of.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We pull out our "coffin table" for the living room at the beginning of summer. It stays out until just before Thanksgiving. It is functional and gets us in the Halloween spirit.










Eric


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Eric - that's great!

I really like the anticipation leading up to decorating and ultimately The Day - I don't think I'd be the giddy idiot that I am right now while hunting down parts and coming up with ideas.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

heavymetalmama said:


> I really enjoy the excitement right around August/September/October when I dig all my Halloween stuff out from under the stairs and look through it to see what I bought on clearance last year or trying to find just the right place for something. I get down right giddy over it! I have started to feel that excitement again just in the last week or 2. I like my "normal" home decor too, so for me my Halloween decorations come out only at Halloween except for maybe 1 or 2 small pieces that are on my desk.
> 
> Leaving it up all year would be fun too, but I'm afraid I wouldn't feel that child-like excitement about Halloween anymore!



Yeah that.


----------



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

Some I leave out, especially in my kitchen (spice jars, cook books etc) I get a chuckle everytime. It is not unknown for me to have some things out just because, hangmans noose over the sink (hint - dishes need to be done! Course this was before we got a dishwasher), bones etc. Life is too short not to enjoy what I want when I want if it hurts no one else. On the flip side tho, there are special things that do only come out at Halloween because I dont want them messed up, Matilda my 20 some odd inch spider, some of the props we have made and so on.

I still thoroughly enjoy the season when it comes around.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

heavymetalmama said:


> I really enjoy the excitement right around August/September/October when I dig all my Halloween stuff out from under the stairs and look through it to see what I bought on clearance last year or trying to find just the right place for something. I get down right giddy over it! I have started to feel that excitement again just in the last week or 2. I like my "normal" home decor too, so for me my Halloween decorations come out only at Halloween except for maybe 1 or 2 small pieces that are on my desk.
> 
> Leaving it up all year would be fun too, but I'm afraid I wouldn't feel that child-like excitement about Halloween anymore!


I am right with you on this..

Just the other day, my sister and I were rubbing our hands together going "Soooon.... hehehehheheeee soon the babies comes out soon!"


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have to admit, even though I do have that child-like joy of digging through my Halloween and thinking I remember that, or how did I get that!! why do I have that?! There are some things I have that is pretty much up all year long for a simple pleasure. Like My crystal skull head full of Vodak or how ever you spell it, is on my desk looking at me, or my vampire teddy bear that is sitting on my shelf with a bottle of true blood. Just little things like that.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Wolfbeard said:


> We pull out our "coffin table" for the living room at the beginning of summer. It stays out until just before Thanksgiving. It is functional and gets us in the Halloween spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHH! I WANT A COFFIN COFFEE TABLE!!!! That is strange becuz I have been thinking that I wanted like a small version of it for Christmas gift. I wanted to talk to my cuz JD to see if he could make that.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

No, I have to put it all away every year. I get very claustrophobic with all the decor after a while. I need to be able to clear it all out and have "breathing room" again.


----------



## Nega Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, I don't have a lot of storage at my house so a lot of my Halloween stuff just winds up in my bedroom during the off-season; hanging from the ceiling, propped up on walls, stuffed in the closet, and stuff like that. And my room always feels strangely empty and weird when I move it all out for the season.

Odd to say, but I have a harder time sleeping when all the skeletons, cadavers, and ghosts *aren't* in my room!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I always leave one or two things out. I like to leave my really expensive little things out that are collector items or vintage.  I have a pumpkin head man with a trick or treat pail I leave out.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm a person that likes change. So probably not year round. Spookytown is another storie.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

I think about halloween year-round and talk about it a lot, but I think the wife would have a fit if it were up all year. Actually the house is mine from August through Halloween. She gets it for November and December for Christmas.

That being said I do get a thrill when I finally get to put out my displays. I'm not sure I would get the same buzz if it were up all year.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Glad to see we're not the only family that has Hallowe'en stuff in the house all year long. In our case, it's limited to just a black bat hanging from the ceiling, a few glow-in-the-dark stars, a Haunted Portrait and a set of Dracula/Frankenstein/Wolfman busts. In the Workshop I have a few large items out all year.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I would love to leave all my favorites up all year long! I currently leave my animated Jason up all year long in my Lakers game room. I just remove the knife so I dont get smacked by it anymore... lol!


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

I leave some things up like the haunted portraits my GF made, but most of it comes down and goes into one of the unused rooms in the house or in the basement. The trick is explaining it to the cable guy or the electrician when they are in the house and see skellys, gravestones, and coffins everywhere.


----------



## mitzelplikxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

Laurie S. said:


> ...would you feel right at home and that they were just as special, or would you prefer to have the certain couple or few months to look forward to?


I guess it depends on the person. I have so much i keep some packed away but other things that are really fragile stay out year round for fear of getting broken. I want to transform my bathroom into a Halloween bathroom. Working out the specifics now LOL


----------



## coffee4106 (Sep 19, 2009)

whew, im normal then.. HAHA, i leave a few little things out... but it has to come down so Christmas can go up...


----------



## mitzelplikxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

Same here LOL


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Just like Ter ran, I also leave my Micheal Myer out all year out in the basement. 2 months ago, I asked my wife we should put him in his box, she gave me a look "hell no! He's part of the family!" (L).


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Wolfbeard said:


>


Holy *LORD*. Wolfbeard, that is the coolest thing I have ever seen. Do you and your wife ever place hands or a leg coming outta that sucker?


So, looks like the general consensus so far is to have a few reminders out year round and be able to look forward to the lock, stock and barrel at the right time. Me too. I do wish I could keep a couple pieces of my village out year round, but will definitely settle for our china cabinet-which I have hijacked by boxing up the china and placing all my horror novels, potion bottles, mini tombstones, monster collection and purple lights inside. That thing has never looked better.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Laurie S. said:


> Holy *LORD*. Wolfbeard, that is the coolest thing I have ever seen. Do you and your wife ever place hands or a leg coming outta that sucker?
> 
> 
> So, looks like the general consensus so far is to have a few reminders out year round and be able to look forward to the lock, stock and barrel at the right time. Me too. I do wish I could keep a couple pieces of my village out year round, but will definitely settle for our china cabinet-which I have hijacked by boxing up the china and placing all my horror novels, potion bottles, mini tombstones, monster collection and purple lights inside. That thing has never looked better.


Thanks Laurie.

The coffin table also serves haunt needs. I can fit my 6'4" frame into it comfortably and we do have the occasional zombie pop out of it for our Halloween parties:



















Eric


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

As much as I love all the decorations for both holidays, I'm also glad to have my house back to normal & less crowded w/holiday stuff.[/QUOTE]


*My sentiments exactly!*


----------



## xported (Sep 4, 2007)

heavymetalmama said:


> I really enjoy the excitement right around August/September/October when I dig all my Halloween stuff out from under the stairs and look through it to see what I bought on clearance last year or trying to find just the right place for something. I get down right giddy over it! I have started to feel that excitement again just in the last week or 2. I like my "normal" home decor too, so for me my Halloween decorations come out only at Halloween except for maybe 1 or 2 small pieces that are on my desk.
> 
> Leaving it up all year would be fun too, but I'm afraid I wouldn't feel that child-like excitement about Halloween anymore!


I agree with this post as well. If I left out my decorations all year, I don't think I'd have as much to look forward to. And looking forward to Halloween is half the fun for me.


----------



## nnydoe1031 (Jul 7, 2005)

this is may 1st halloween in my 1st home. i have some halloween decor out year round, etc. skulls. some wall hang grim reapers, but things like ghost and pumkins will be put away for next year


----------



## djgorejess (Aug 11, 2010)

Wolfbeard said:


> We pull out our "coffin table" for the living room at the beginning of summer. It stays out until just before Thanksgiving. It is functional and gets us in the Halloween spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where n how do u make that


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

There's a thread here about Halloween rooms left up all year and that's as much as I like; one small room with a few choice decorations to keep you in the spirit. I decorated my home for the first time this past year and I'm really looking forward to digging out my after Halloween sale items this year.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I definately prefer taking them down. I love the anticipation of the months going by knowing with each day we are getting closer to Halloween. I also love getting everytihng out and discovering something I forgot that I had. Maybe a great after Halloween find that I bought and packed away immediately, or a great garage sale find I forgot about. Yeah I love the Holiday ....its my absolute favorite...but I am definately all for NOT leaving it up all year. Keeps the excitement going*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love changing my theme each year, so everything gets put away so i can start afresh. besides, i like my house back to normal too. and when the time approaches, it's like Christmas opening boxes and decorating. but, there are just a few small items that do get left out all year. 

wolfbeard, your coffin is nice, but i think you have a very pretty house, wood floors, and furniture. i see you also have some other very nice halloween decor


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I too am glad I am not the only one with Halloween stuff out year round. Until I packed for our move from Ohio to Florida, I had 3 china cabinets full of jars, bottles, creepy stuff, etc in the house and one in the garage full of the same kind of stuff that was black light reactive. I couldn't find the time to empty the jars with water and pack them away after they dried, so I left them in the cabinets. Also kept my skull candle holders on the fireplace mantle. Lost the plastic to mount my dripping window cling blood on so I left it up. The agents coming to look at the house said IT HAD TO GO!! LOL


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Most of my Halloween props get packed away because I like being married, but a few things get "stored" in the house as décor. My gargoyles live on top of the book cases except when they are in the yard on 10/31. And the resin gothic candelabra from Spirit are on top of the china hutch. There are also a couple things that we keep as décor that we don't use as props, even though they might be great for it.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I leave a few things out all year round. Nothing crazy....just a few little items that I love!! I still get really excited to get the rest of my decorations out...especially our Halloween tree. It's a smaller one but we have a lot of vintage decor that goes on it. That get's me going every time!!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I leave some things out year-round, like my Day of the Dead shot glasses, my Monsters In The Movies coffee table book and my skull tealight holder. Plus I have a little bookshelf at the end of my hallway with all my spooky books in it, and on top I have a retro porcelain jack o'lantern. I'll have to take a picture, I'm rather proud of it.

But otherwise, I prefer to put decorations up in September. It doesn't feel quite as special if I see it all the time.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a few things out all year but the one item that gets the food delivery guys is my Moan-Eek life size maid from Gag studios. She stands by our dinner table :3


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

No way. I love the anticipation. Having stuff up all year would take all the fun out of it for me.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

murtisha said:


> No way. I love the anticipation. Having stuff up all year would take all the fun out of it for me.


Yup! ^^This^^


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I just don't think of any of my stuff inside as just "Halloween", it's part of the house. I definitely enjoy opening the front door to my life-size prototype graverobber every day.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> Agreed, it wouldn't feel as special if it were ALL around all year, same w/Christmas.
> 
> Not that I don't have horror/Halloweeny stuff around all year, it's just a skull here, a vampire there, a little Living Dead Doll on a lamp, Halloween Pez on the table, things like that.
> 
> As much as I love all the decorations for both holidays, I'm also glad to have my house back to normal & less crowded w/holiday stuff.


Agreed 100%


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I just know if I came home to a gravedigger in my house, even though I should know he is there, I might still get a start out of it


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

If I left Halloween stuff out all year, I'd have to dust it,,,,so no


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I do leave a lot of my indoor stuff up all year and love it .
one of my hutches just got a 2 one it will have stuff out in it all year also  and my bathroom is done up and my kitchen all year long and little of the living room 
but it all gets change around come halloween time


----------



## Chops6965 (Jun 11, 2009)

Having out our indoor stuff all year would be cool but it might look odd when we put out our indoor Christmas decorations...lol

Besides, having it out just for October makes it special and I look forward to seeing it every year. I don't think I'd have the same feelings if it were there everyday but that's just me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, I had to look that cabinet over slowly. very, very slowly. I didn't want to miss anything. pretty cabinet too.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't leave it up all year round. It does get less exciting the more you have it up in my opinion. The only thing I try to do is extend Halloween and Christmas. I put up Halloween middle of September, and take it down around end of November. Christmas comes up a little before December to very end of January.

For Thanksgiving, I don't have much for that holiday, but I just blend that stuff in with the Halloween stuff.

The only things I do have up all year are some Christmas lights (a few sets) because of so much darkness in Jan, Feb, March, etc.


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

We leave ours up year round. Almost every decorative item we have in our apartment is either Halloween or horror related. Yep, I'm a nerd hahaha


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

My craft room is Halloween/Oddities all year but I keep the rest of the house limited to one small grouping perched atop a kitchen cabinet. Its kind of the best of both worlds for me. I still get to feel that excitement when its FINALLY time to decorate the house (which includes stripping my craft room nearly bare), but I don't have to miss it all year. Hubby has demanded that I keep all pumpkin paraphernalia (I ADORE pumpkins!!) under wraps until the solstice....... men!


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

i love the halloween coffin table i've seen here! so cool!
i have a few halloween things around the house all year, a skull and a small stone sitting skeleton with a pumpkin at his feet and a raven on it's shoulder. and of course there are the fakespiders i find all trough the house and underneat things i haven't checked carefully enough after halloween..hihi


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Everyday is Halloween at my house 
It's more like The Addams Family meets The Haunted Mansion. Some friends don't like it much. One says its dark as a tomb. And another, every time he comes over, says "did you get more skulls?". I shrug, "probably".


----------



## Miss Erie (Jul 22, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> saki, I had to look that cabinet over slowly. very, very slowly. I didn't want to miss anything. pretty cabinet too.


Lol I should have took close ups . My husband calls it my shrin lol .the cabnit my dad built for me  I have 2 very craft parents too


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! your dad built that? it's awesome saki.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i want things to be different often so i change my curtains seasonally and the throw pillows and other knicknacks in the public areas of the house. We are going to, however, start leaving out boney collection out year round downstairs in the foyer.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> wow! your dad built that? it's awesome saki.


ya you should see the roll top chest he built me


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Miss Erie said:


> Everyday is Halloween at my house
> It's more like The Addams Family meets The Haunted Mansion. Some friends don't like it much. One says its dark as a tomb. And another, every time he comes over, says "did you get more skulls?". I shrug, "probably".


LOL! Your house sounds like a cool place to visit...my kind of decor!  I put most of my decor away about mid-November (except a few Poe items). It's like Christmas in July when I start digging into it again so that's always fun.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

wow!!! saki girl that is a loooooooooottttt of skulls like hallorenescene said you have to look over is very slowly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

No. Dust sun fade etc.


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

While I have thought about leaving some up all year, at least in one room, I don't just because I don't want to burn myself out. I LOVE Halloween, but I just think for me it would take away from the suspense of putting it up and enjoying it during the (extended) season. The only thing I leave out is my Hallmark Ghost in Jar pet. He is sitting on my book case. Nothing wrong with having your pets out! Couldn't possibly pack him way


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Actually lots of our stuff stays up year round and normal house decor. It just wouldn't feel like home if we packed it all away. 

To most of us, Halloween is 365 days a year!

If it wasn't, Larry would take this site down and only activated it for the month of October.........


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

I wish but I have to put my Halloween stuff away to make room for my 12 christmas trees


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Since I still have some of it out from last year, I guess I'd vote to leave it out year-round.  Well some of it anyways. I constantly have to fight the 5-foot skeleton out of my computer chair, but that's not very often. I have various skulls on my desk as well and a few other scattered decorations.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Danny-Girl said:


> I wish but I have to put my Halloween stuff away to make room for my 12 christmas trees


You should meet my former SIL. Last time I talked to her, she had 24 trees.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

you know what i did to get my "halloween on" during the year....my daughter and i needed an art studio to work in, i took over our bonus room for a studio and we made it "tim burton" style,....painted it dusky purple and dusky lavander stripes, painted everything beetlejuice, nite before xmas, i did the back stair case step backs with different patterns...so moved up some things to leave out and two props, we did a black tree with ornaments.....so we can go in there and get our fix anytime.....whats great is no one thinks i've lost it when they go in there either...hahaha.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love Halloween very, very dearly...but it would take away the Halloween excitement and spirit to leave it up all year round. As much as I love Halloween, I still love to decorate for other holidays, too. Pretty much every holiday...Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, Valentine's Day, St. Patrick's Day, Easter, 4th of July...I decorate for it all!! Lol. I am especially fond of the changing of the seasons and all that goes with them, holidays included, so change is a must for me. Plus, like others have said, I like my house being uncluttered and back to normal after each holiday, as well, and I'd hate for my decorations to get worn out, faded, dusty, broken or overused as quickly as they would being left out all the time. This isn't to say Halloween isn't on my mind all year, though! Lol!

Now...some decor I wouldn't label as "Halloween" just because it's spooky or such to some people! For example, people who love a Gothic style of home decor I wouldn't consider Halloween decorations, so that doesn't count. Also, take my house, and some of my family members houses, as more examples...we all have what some would call "Witch/Wiccan/Pagan" and/or "Magical" type items in our homes...but we don't consider that Halloween stuff...that's just everyday lifestyle decor and tools for us! That stuff is in our homes year round because it's not Halloween decor, even though some people may consider it to be for some reason. Oh, and let's not forget all my owls, lol. Love my owls, they aren't just for Halloween! Same for black cats!

I will say, though, that I do mix some things in that are Halloween-like into my other holiday decor at times...such as my Nightmare Before Christmas decoration being up at Christmas time, or my Holiday themed "Skelanimals"...I have Easter ones, Christmas Ones and Valentine's ones, not including my Halloween ones and my normal non-holiday ones, lol. (I love Skelanimals! The only "dead animals" this vegetarian loves, lol)


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I love Halloween but wouldn't want my stuff up year round. But I do look forward to planning all year and Pinterest really scratches that itch for me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I am going to start putting out my pumpkin blow molds


----------



## Dr_zombie (Aug 15, 2012)

My stuff stays up all year round. My wife and i plan every thing with home deco around halloween. Even at christmas our tree is halloween!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

We leave some things decorated in the lower level rec room. The theme of the room is classic horror, science fiction, and Halloween, so it all works pretty cool together. I have lobby cards on the wall with classic horror movies as well, plus my book collection which is primarily horror, fantasy, and science fiction. As I've said before, some people have their dens themed with Elvis, Nascar, Marilyn Monroe, their favorite sports team, or tons of collectibles like dolls or Longaberger baskets, and these type of collections seem to be more mainstream and acceptable, so what's wrong with your favorite hobby? It's your castle, and you're paying the mortgage for it (hopefully).


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i want things to be different often so i change my curtains seasonally and the throw pillows and other knicknacks in the public areas of the house. We are going to, however, start leaving out boney collection out year round downstairs in the foyer.


after looking at the mess in the hosue andhow much more work is to be done and how much work putting it away is....i might reconsider my answer!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

I leave a few things out that are extra special to me or that I just love sooo much I have to have them out. Most of my Halloween stuff that stays out remain in my office where most people do not venture. Tho I do have an animated doll I keep out on my TV shelf...she blends in really nicely so most people do not notice her.
Even during Christmas they stay out because it is what I love to do...if its not Halloween its something based in horror so might as well show it off. The only time I have to be careful are when the nephew and neices come to visit...


----------



## ThePumpkinQueen (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd still take it down post-October, but I'd probably put it up earlier if it were only up to me. Like mid-August or the first of September. But to leave it up year round would take away the special, excited feelings. Like, at Christmas there's this cranberry flavored Canada Dry that I love. When I get that first taste I know the holiday season is here. And it's a really good drink, but I'm glad it's only available in November and December. I never get tired of it that way.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

My wife thinks I have...issues.

To me, I'm normal. But to her...I'm a troubled man.

Who doesn't keep a few extra dummys out year 'round? They're like
my best friends. Someone to talk to...beats the crap out of going to
therapy. Good thing those boys can't talk...the secrets they know.

And ALWAYS someone to blame for whatever it is the wife thinks I've
done..

."Who took the last cookie?"..."Must of been the dummy."

"Who farted?"..."We're going to have to put that dummy on the porch tonight."

When the season changes? No problem....I go "shopping for dummies." They
have a few change of clothes. Don't your "fellows" have more than one outfit?

(And that duck on the porch...dont' get me started.)

We change their various props and such when they come inside. Something
more suitable for company. Most of the cooler props are displayed in the office.
She call it an "issue"...I call it inspiration.

In the corner hangs one of the newer toys...a nice big spider in a bird cage.

So yes...I would have to say she lets me decorate year around. More like,
she can't stop me.

I mean...what's not to like about Santa Skeleton?



Spookwriter


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spook writer, love your attitude


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

I knew better than mentioning her Duck...His name is Aflac.
Guards the front porch. 

He's ...yes, he's, not an it...call the duck "it", and my wife has
a tizzy fit. Who's really got the issues in this family, I ask you?

Aflac has more clothes than me...she changes his clothes every
single day. And if he gets caught in the rain without his umbrella...
I've seen my wife come home from Wal-Marts because "Aflac will
get wet."

He has a toybox...He even has "kids"...they all live on the porch, in
the yard. But they around naked. Only Aflac wears the clothes....he
even has a little suit my wife made him.

With a tenny-tiny briefcase.

I told you...I'm the normal one in my house. My wife...well, she's lucky
I love her. Cause she's nuts...

Can I get completely off subject here a minute before the moderators
catch me?

Let me tell about the time a duck in town got himself "kidnapped". It's
true.

This duck --his name was just "duck-- lived on the front porch of one
of the big lawyers in town. He was pretty cool (for a lawyer) But his wife...
she was a pain. What she was was stuckup. Her husband was an important
lawyer, don't you know.

Anyway, they didn't have any children. This "duck" was her child.

And one dark night the duck got himself kidnapped. Right off the front
porch. But the kidnappers (I'm told) left one of those threatening kidnapper
letters.

"Call the law and he's duck soup. We'll be in touch."

OF COURSE she called the law. It was her husband. She offered
a reward...it made front-page news here. (It's a small town.) And of
course there was a line-up....every duck in town. She was looking for
her duck...

And she began to receive letters...postcards....and pictures.

The duck started out being held for ramson. He was show tied up.
Then the letters became pictures, showing the duck on the beach,
at the airport...in Vegas. Always asking for that ransom, we'll get
back to you...

Then the letters became postcards sent from the duck himself...those
vacation postcards.

"Forget the kidnappers, mom. I've escaped, having a great time and
don't want to come home."

That went on all summer...wht the duck was really doing was going on
vacation with several different families. His "mother" was not a well-liked
woman.

And one fall day, after all the vacations were over...the duck was found
riding the elevator in the courthouse all by himself.

He went home...but was never seen on the front porch again.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LMAO! Why do I get the feeling you had a hand in that?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and did that duck play with aflec by any chance. lol


----------

